# Good vet in Fargo.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Two weeks ago, my wife and I welcomed a beautiful little girl into the world. While we were at the hospital, my parents watched my dog. They have a 9 month old English setter, who has a ton of energy. They also have a largest fenced in backyard that they will play for hours. They had her for 5 days while we got situated. Over that weekend, we got some snow/ice and I'm thinking she took a digger at one point. My parents and my wife don't notice the limp, just me. It seems to be her front right leg that's bothering her, almost like she can't get it quite full stride. Walking is no problem, no whimpering or favoring it otherwise. I have some Novax I gave her to help with the pain, have crated her for the most part, and only bring her outside on a leash, no running. I have noticed it for about 2 weeks.

She slip on our deck again, and may have set her back.

I am planning for the worst, and am wondering if anyone has recommendations for a vet that specializes in hunting dogs, or hunting/ortho injuries for dogs in the Fargo Moorhead area. Our vet we see is good, but I'm not sure how much he does with hunting dogs/surgeries. My father had a lot of luck with Animal Health Clinic with Dr. Striegel with their english setter, she hunted until she was 10 after 3 different surgeries on her legs, but I was wondering if anyone has a suggestions.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I've been going to Two Rivers vet which is just off Sheyenne in the strip malls at the Eagle Run Plaza in West Fargo. Traci Hoggarth has been great to work with for someone that has a working dog. Like most of the other vets in this area that question you immediately about spaying or neutering, she doesn't. She understands nutrition and how working animals need different things. Highly recommended.

http://www.tworiversveterinaryhospital.com/


----------

